# Java FTP und Native Mode



## NeoAnderson1982 (24. Apr 2007)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade eine Verbindung zu einem externen FTP-Server per JAVA aufzubauen (Localhost funktioniert einwandfrei).

Für die Verbindung nutze ich eine WrapperClass, die auf import sun.net.ftp.FtpClient aufbaut und nur einiges vereinfacht.

Wie gesagt, auf meinem Localhost funktioniert alles wunderbar (upload, download) über das ftp-protocol.

Wenn ich mich jetzt an den entfernten Server binden will, um eine Testdatei upzuloaden, bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:


```
Compiling 1 source file to D:\Programmierung\java\Volleytrainer\build\classes
compile:
run:
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:333)
false
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:195)
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:182)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:519)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:469)
false
        at sun.net.NetworkClient.doConnect(NetworkClient.java:157)
        at sun.net.NetworkClient.openServer(NetworkClient.java:118)
        at sun.net.ftp.FtpClient.openServer(FtpClient.java:488)
        at sun.net.ftp.FtpClient.openServer(FtpClient.java:475)
        at volleytrainer.Ftp.connect(Ftp.java:23)
        at volleytrainer.Main.main(Main.java:32)
sun.net.ftp.FtpLoginException: not connected to host
        at sun.net.ftp.FtpClient.login(FtpClient.java:506)
        at volleytrainer.Ftp.login(Ftp.java:37)
        at volleytrainer.Main.main(Main.java:33)
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NullPointerException
        at sun.net.TransferProtocolClient.sendServer(TransferProtocolClient.java:101)
        at sun.net.ftp.FtpClient.issueCommand(FtpClient.java:192)
        at sun.net.ftp.FtpClient.issueCommandCheck(FtpClient.java:206)
        at sun.net.ftp.FtpClient.ascii(FtpClient.java:705)
        at volleytrainer.Ftp.switchMode(Ftp.java:47)
        at volleytrainer.Ftp.uploadTextfile(Ftp.java:66)
        at volleytrainer.Main.main(Main.java:34)
Java Result: 1
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 2 seconds)
```
Die false gibt er mir aus, für fehlgeschlagene Methoden (connect und login) ...
Wäre super, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.
Ist das erste Mal, dass ich FTP mit Java nutze. Will in meinem Programm Bilder nutzen, die aber nicht in der Datenbank speichern, sondern halt uploaden auf ein Verzeichnis.

Mit Dank im Voraus und mfG
Aljoscha Peters


----------



## GoWa (25. Apr 2007)

```
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
```

Der Fehler sagt dir, dass der Server/Rechner auf den du dich connecten willst, die Verbindung zurückweist.

Also entwerder erlaubt der Server kein FTP oder der FTP Deamon hört auf einem anderen Port.


----------



## Guest (25. Apr 2007)

Danke für die Antwort. Nutze jetzt die Jakarta-Bibleothek.


----------

